# palladium in antique phones



## inkwell050 (Feb 24, 2013)

I heard that old phones use palladium for counter weight on switches.


----------



## Jimmi (Feb 25, 2013)

Palladium was used in the contact points on the copper reeds of the relays.


----------



## Auful (Feb 25, 2013)

Would you mind posting a picture of the type of antique phone being discussed? I would like to see what one looks like. Thanks.


----------



## rusty (Feb 25, 2013)

Auful said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of the type of antique phone being discussed? I would like to see what one looks like. Thanks.



Desk or wall mount, Military versions of rotary phones also contained palladium contacts, old teletypes will have numerous plastic cubes having a number of contacts inside.


----------



## Auful (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you...they're not as antiquated as I thought!


----------



## butcher (Feb 26, 2013)

I would think the pay phone would be worth more than the metals in it, who knows the desk top maybe also.


----------

